# Serious eye injury...



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

Toopie hurt his eye. He ran into a door that someone was opening. It swelled up almost twice as big as it normally is and a red thing spread to almost half his eye. I of course freaked out and took him to the vet. He got meds and the swelling has mostly gone down. My question is about the coloring. His iris is black. completely black. His other eye is brown. I'm just worried that it'll stay black. I'm not quite sure what it means. We are going to the vet again on Tuesday, just wondering if anyone had any ideas until then.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't know but want you to know that Toopie is in my prayers.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Can you get him into an eye specialist? A canine opthamologist? It sounds serious and eye problems are nothing to mess around with. We have been there, done that. 

Sounds like there is blood in the eyeball. That is what is causing the black color. 

Is he on steroids?


----------



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

He's not on any steroids. They have him on some pain meds and on some anti-inflammatory/anti-biodics.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Are any of these opthamologists near you? I would DEFINITELY get him in to see a specialist tomorrow if possible. 

Oregon:

Animal Eye Clinic
25 NE Olney
Bend, OR 97701
541-617-7377 
Every Other Week, Fri. and Sat.

The Animal Eye Doctor
12720 SW 2nd St.
Beaverton, OR 97005
503-641-7777
Fax: 503-643-3100

Eastgate Veterinary Clinic
33888 SE Peoria Road
Corvallis, OR 97333
541-752-3786
M,T,TH.,F,S

Oregon Veterinary Clinic
444 B Street
Springfield, OR
541-726-1100 Wed only

Northwest Veterinary Specialists
16756 SE 82nd Dr.
Clackamas, OR 97015
503-656-3999



Animal Eye Specialists
Dr. Heather Low, DACVO
1245 SE 3rd Street, C3
Bend, OR 97702
Phone: 541-550-5969
www.bendeyevet.com


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dani said:


> He's not on any steroids. They have him on some pain meds and on some anti-inflammatory/anti-biodics.


Do you know the name of the anti-inflammatory? He should be on prednisone. Did they put him on doxycycline? Not sure why they would give an antibiotic unless they thought his eye was going to get infected.

Man, I can't stress enough the importance of getting him seen by a specialist. A regular vet just doesn't have the specialized training that an opthamologist has who does only eyes. 

Brody was about Toopie's age when we had the horrible ordeal with his eyes. He walked into a fence one afternoon and when I ran out to him, he couldn't see me. It came on so suddenly. I help him up to the light to look at his eyes and even in bright sunlight, both pupils were blown all the way out, fully dilated. SOOOOOOOOOOO not normal! That started off a chain of events that led us to a canine opthamologist in Kansas City. Luckily he saved his vision. Both his retinas had almost fully detached. We never did find out exactly what caused that. We think he might have bonked his head while playing with my brother's big dog a few days earlier and that caused swelling. 

To make a long story short, Brody is blind in the left eye. Once the swelling was completely gone, it was obvious. He has no optic nerve on the left so he has been blind since birth in that eye. We just didn't know it until his right eye went out.

Good luck with Toopie. I REALLY hope you get a second opinion on his eye.


----------



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

They gave us 4 meds. A triple antibiotic (Neomycin and Polymyxin B Sulfates and Bacitacin Zinc Ophthalmic Ointment), Atropine Sulfate Ophthalmic Ointment, Metacam (pain killer), and amoxicillin.

The first two go directly on his eye. The other two are oral.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmm..... well I certainly don't want to second guess your vet, but I think you need a second opinion from an eye specialist. I really do.

The atropine dilates the pupil completely out and paralyzes it. It is an anti-inflammatory but it isn't effective like prednisone would be. It acts topically instead of systemically.

http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/atropine-ophthalmic-solution/page1.aspx

The eye ointment is just a broad spectrum antibiotic. The amoxicillin orally would be for infection. I'm not sure why he thinks the eye is infected?


----------



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

I have no idea. I think you're right about getting a second opinion. It never really showed signs of an infection. Our vet only looked at him for about 3 minutes before prescribing medicine to him. It was only his second time seeing him ever. 

My friend said his eye could just be bruised. Does that sound normal to anyone? I have no real experience with eyes.

I really just want his eye to be better.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dani said:


> I have no idea. I think you're right about getting a second opinion. It never really showed signs of an infection. Our vet only looked at him for about 3 minutes before prescribing medicine to him. It was only his second time seeing him ever.
> 
> My friend said his eye could just be bruised. Does that sound normal to anyone? I have no real experience with eyes.
> 
> I really just want his eye to be better.


Yes, it's possible his eye could just be bruised. I am worried that he is not on pred. That was the FIRST thing that they put Brody on to decrease inflammation within the eye. 

A bruise would explain the blood within the eye as well. I think that's what you are seeing. Also, the pupil will be dilated all the way out with the atropine and should not contract in light. That is the way atropine works. 

Not sure what all the antibiotics were for. ????

Are any of those canine opthamologist specialists near you? It wouldn't cost that much for a second opinion. It would be worth it for peace of mind. You only have two eyes. (In the case of Brody, only ONE.)


----------

